# VXD VMM(01) errors



## abaillie (Feb 23, 2004)

Our network pcs have suddenly started to blue screen with the following error
fatal error OE has occurred at 0028:c00140db in VXD VMM(01) + 000130db
We run the very latest Sophos and all pcs are clean from viruses.
I have even re formatted various machines, but they still get error
Any ideas what I should be looking at, and why 12 - 15 pcs should be affected at same time ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

VXD's are virtual device divers and an update of some kind has probablt overwritten your NIC drivers or some component of the driver set. Done any WIndoze updates lately?


----------



## abaillie (Feb 23, 2004)

No - the only update that has happened is on our Anti virus. I have asked Sophos and they don't know either.
The surprising thing is its always w98 machines (w2k & XP no prob) and its always the same users. Even if we give the user a new reformatted pc, then they still get the error.
Could this type of error get caused by any network issues, ie privalidges, DNS, WINS etc ?


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

You MAY have been affected by a problem that has resulted in a lot of controversy relative to the best solution. I refer to how to deal with a corrupted VMM32.VXD file. It's apparently something NOT easy to fix.

Here is a link to an Infinisource article on the subject.

And Here is a link to a download site for a quick fix solution called VXDfix.bat which may be an alternative for you. Notwithstanding the Infinisource article, this .bat file basically replaces all the vxd files contained within the vmm32.vxd file with individual vxd files where they are needed. IMHO, the vxdfix.bat file should be used only in a situation where one is confronted with reformatting as the remaining alternative.

I emphisize this may or may not be the basic cause of your problem. There is a wealth of discussion on the subject available. Just do a google on *vxdfix* and/or *vmm32.vxd* and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Since you are seeing this error after a format, I would be looking to troubleshoot the ram, possibly on the host machine.

Either of these two applications can be used as a software tester:

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

http://www.memtest86.com/

Excessive heat can be another source of VMM errors.


----------

